# "Boarding the Westbound: Journey of a Depression-Era Hobo"



## bobnabq (Jul 11, 2011)

*Father's hobo diaries are turned into a book by Vandergrift man*


----------



## Jim G. (Jul 12, 2011)

I watched an interesting documentary on Netflix a couple of days ago. Titled "The American Hobo" it was narrated by Ernest Borgnine and featured interviews with former hobos Merle Haggard and author James A. Michener.


----------



## the_traveler (Jul 20, 2011)

Another interesting read is "The Road" by Jack London!




It's about his life as a hobo.

And although it is fiction, the 1st third of "Atlas Shrugged" by Ayn Rand is about the building of a rail line.


----------

